
Microsoft to only support newer processors on Windows 10 - zdw
https://blogs.windows.com/windowsexperience/2016/01/15/windows-10-embracing-silicon-innovation/
======
dmfdmf
I really think this full court press to push users onto Win10 is going to
backfire on Microsoft.

~~~
Gibbon1
To a certain extent, not supporting old hardware is saving users from
themselves.

